# Fireplace project



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Two years ago we had the carpet from downstairs replaced with reclaimed red oak. Our living room just didn't look great with the old painted brick fireplace so my wife decided I was going to remodel it. We had a mesquite mantle made a month ago and I decided to go ahead and replace the brick with rock. I didn't want to demo the fireplace and create a dust bowl in my house so I opted to cut my rock into a 1" veneer and overlay the brick. It sounded a lot easier than it turned out be. Next I had to figure out what I was going to do about a large flat stone to lay on the hearth. I dedcided to make it out of concrete and then stain it. I finally stained and applied the polyurethane today. I think it turned out pretty well for never doing this before.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks awesome, great job. We're did our get your Mesquite mantle made at? I have been looking for one. Please PM me with the information.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Kodman1 that is crazy awesome and funny. The first picture is a exact copy of our fireplace that we want to cover in stone. Too crazy!! Can I get all the info from you?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. David Davis out of Victoria built the mantle for me and Jimmy Christopher installed the electircal outlet and cable outlet for me. I did the rest. David Davis' contact number is 361-676-8521 and Jimmy Christopher's contact number is 281-686-2155.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

That looks really good, I hope my wife dont see this...She will have me doing it to ours


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Your pictures really suck!!! j/k. Now I can't stand to stare at my outdated, white painted, fireplace surround. You finished project shows my wall's potential, just gotta convince myself to start the project.


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

LOOKS GREAT!!! How did you form the hearth, also how did you cut down your stone?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

krkincannon,

I placed a large piece of paper on the hearth then cut it out. I didn't want the front or sides to be straight so I just sketched the curves out. I then placed the cut paper onto a piece of 1/2" styrofoam board, traced and cut it out. I used this for my templet and then used 2x2's for my forms. I had to use a jig saw to cut the curves out of the 2x2's. I then screwed the forms to a sheet of plywood and then pured my concrete. 
I rented a mason saw to cut the veneer's off the stone. I hope this helps.
KJ


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Awesome! I like the idea of a darker hearth since that area will get dirty.
What did you use for grout/mortar?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

tinman03

I used white cement and a course sand mix.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

That looks good, wow what a difference.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I finally get to use my fireplace this weekend.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Kodman,

How long did it take you to cut the stone? What kind of stone did you use? I want to cover my brick as well and I really like the color you used.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

It took about 8-9 hrs to cut enough for this project. Not sure the exact name of the stone color, but is it limestone. A buddy gave me 4 pallets that were left over from a house he built.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

How does the veneer adhere to the brick? Do you use some type of wire to cover the brick and apply cement before the veneer? My brick fireplace is about twice as wide as yours and runs from the floor to the ceiling. Is there any company that you know of that cuts the veneers?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ruff Neck,

I used a stone mastic/glue from Home Depot. I could only attach a couple feet of rock vertically at a time. I gave it a day to dry before I applied the next couple of feet. 

I know Apex Stone in Sealy sells it in a veneer (they cut the stone). Once you order and pre-pay it takes about 2-3 weeks before its ready to pick up.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

kodman1 said:


> Ruff Neck,
> 
> I used a stone mastic/glue from Home Depot. I could only attach a couple feet of rock vertically at a time. I gave it a day to dry before I applied the next couple of feet.
> 
> I know Apex Stone in Sealy sells it in a veneer (they cut the stone). Once you order and pre-pay it takes about 2-3 weeks before its ready to pick up.


Thanks Kodman,
I live way the heck out here in El Paso but drive to the coast a couple of times a year to fish. I will contact Apex to see if I can bring enough back to do the job in one load. If not, guess I'll buck down and cut it as you did. I just don't think the veneer you buy at Lowes or Home Depot looks as good as your's. Again, thanks for your help. Heck of a job you did.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job. 

My fireplace looks exactly like yours (before ). Great Idea there.


----------



## ChasinTale (Jan 6, 2010)

Kodman 1. How did u do this exactly? Would like to do this to mine. It looks awesome!!!


----------

